# Adding stick steering questions



## DaveInGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Using a 15HP Honda 4-cycle, I'd like to add stick steering to a Gheenoe Classic/Riverhawk B-52. I have the following questions:

1. Recommendations for the stick steering and the throttle setups.

2. A website with a "how to do it."

3. How much does it cost, roughly and is it worth it?

4. Best place to locate the stick steering in the boat.

5. What length cables?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey, 

Sorry I missed your post earlier.... :-[ 

The stick steering used on a Gheenoe or similar is from Ezy-Glide. Here is their web site http://prod.econgo.com/ez/ezyglide.econgo.com/ 
As for a how to. There is not much to the steering unit itself. Most of the work would be motor specific and then on the controls side. I want to say the price is somewhere around $500 for the stick steering unit. Location is mostly personal preference. Especially on a Gheenoe Classic. If you look around hard enough you will find examples of stick steering mounted forward, center and aft.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Tom,

Thanks for the info. I know this may sound ignorant, but what do you do about forward, reverse and throttle? I haven't been around boats in 20 years or so, since I was a kid and back then it was oceangoing boats out of a marina, so doing this stuff on my own is new.

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No problem. There are very few dumb technical questions. Besides its an Internet forum and no one knows who you are ;D

Here is a picture of a stick steering set up. On the right side of the picture is the stick steering. On the left side of the picture are the engine's remote controls. Most people buy a motor that is configure to take these controls or they convert a tiller motor over to this configuration. Pulling back on the control will put the boat in reverse. Pushing forward on it will make the boat go forward.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Tom,

Thanks for the information and the pictures. I'm in the process of buying a Honda 15HP 4-cycle motor I picked up with only 8 hours on it. Can you recommend a brand of engine remote controls for it or is that something I need to take to a Honda dealer?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

teleflex makes universal remotes, but if you want it done correctly i would get the parts made for your motor. you have a wiring harness and 2 cables for shifting and throttle control. I am one to keep it original, stick with OEM parts and you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

X2

I would also ask your local Honda outboard deal just to confirm.


----------



## Tyson001 (Apr 23, 2021)

tom_in_orl said:


> No problem. There are very few dumb technical questions. Besides its an Internet forum and no one knows who you are ;D
> 
> Here is a picture of a stick steering set up. On the right side of the picture is the stick steering. On the left side of the picture are the engine's remote controls. Most people buy a motor that is configure to take these controls or they convert a tiller motor over to this configuration. Pulling back on the control will put the boat in reverse. Pushing forward on it will make the boat go forward.


I would like to know how and what u used to mount the stick steering unit and the side throttle. I'm currently trying to do the same set up as in the picture but have no idea where to start. I have a 15 4 gheenoo high sider. Same as pictured. Please email me at [email protected] if you have the time to explain it more to me. Thank you


----------



## Tyson001 (Apr 23, 2021)

tom_in_orl said:


> No problem. There are very few dumb technical questions. Besides its an Internet forum and no one knows who you are ;D
> 
> Here is a picture of a stick steering set up. On the right side of the picture is the stick steering. On the left side of the picture are the engine's remote controls. Most people buy a motor that is configure to take these controls or they convert a tiller motor over to this configuration. Pulling back on the control will put the boat in reverse. Pushing forward on it will make the boat go forward.


Hey I would like to know where or how u did and mounted the brackets for the stick stearing and throttle. Please message me to 7864995262 I bought the ezy glide stick steering and the throttle just dont know how I should mount it


----------

